# Shirts for summertime work



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

What shirts would y'all suggest for all the time spend in the heat? I have always had a few under armor shirts but those have gone in the trash as they were holding way too much stank in them even after multiple washes. Anyone else have this issue? Just looking for what everyone likes to wear. I'm typically a short sleeve wearer but if you have a long sleeve you like I would be interested as well.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I mainly use my old Army (Brown and Tan) Under Armor shirts to work outside in since I no longer need them since Retirement. I know of the stink you speak of but after doing some research on it (awhile ago) I found out it was from the laundry detergent you use. Tide/Gain and anything similar will leave behind residue(optical brighteners) on your clothes which then makes them stink after some time. Try using a "Clear and Free" detergent or one that is made for "Performance Fabrics". I use Charlie's Soap To wash all my clothes. I have read that the liquid works better on performance fabrics than the powder but mainly use the powder for most washes. I could go on about commercial laundry detergent if anyone is interested


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Mightyquinn, what about 20 Mule Team?? :bd: :lol: :bd:

I wear these when mowing.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I will second "free and clear" detergents.
Since we switched to those due to a kids eczema the front load washer doesn't even get the periodic funk they are known to.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I like Columbia PFG Omni Freeze long sleeve shirts for working in the sun. I found them on clearance at the Columbia outlet in OKC last year.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I mainly use my old Army (Brown and Tan) Under Armor shirts to work outside in since I no longer need them since Retirement. I know of the stink you speak of but after doing some research on it (awhile ago) I found out it was from the laundry detergent you use. Tide/Gain and anything similar will leave behind residue(optical brighteners) on your clothes which then makes them stink after some time. Try using a "Clear and Free" detergent or one that is made for "Performance Fabrics". I use Charlie's Soap To wash all my clothes. I have read that the liquid works better on performance fabrics than the powder but mainly use the powder for most washes. I could go on about commercial laundry detergent if anyone is interested


I was unaware of all of this. Thanks for posting lol.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> @Mightyquinn, what about 20 Mule Team?? :bd: :lol: :bd:
> 
> I wear these when mowing.


LOL!! Actually that would probably help with the smell!!!!



TulsaFan said:


> I like Columbia PFG Omni Freeze long sleeve shirts for working in the sun. I found them on clearance at the Columbia outlet in OKC last year.


I actually have a few of those T-shirts that I wear for going out and they are SUPER nice :thumbup:


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I really like the long sleeve Columbia PFG shirts. I where them to mow and anytime I know I'll be out in the heat for extended periods of time


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Following this thread for all of the great recommendations!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I love the overall fit of my Under Armour shirts, but I have been buying the BALEAF UPF 50+ shirts on Amazon as a more economical yard work shirt option. I have some in both long sleeve and short sleeve.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

This gets lots of attention and yet is very breathable. Still need sunscreen though. Wife hates it. Whatever.



That's not me in the picture.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I wear these when mowing.


I mentioned Baleaf shirts and others have mentioned the Columbia PFG.



TulsaFan said:


> I like Columbia PFG Omni Freeze long sleeve shirts for working in the sun.


The Baleaf looks to be similar with more UV protection at half the cost. If they are both made in Ch---, am I missing something, like fit or durability? Does the "Cooling" really work? Thanks!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I wear these when mowing.
> ...


Originally, I only bought one shirt. The next time we went back to OKC I bought (3) more cause I liked it so much.

I paid like $13 per shirt due to them being on clearance both times. However, I would consider paying full price if I needed to replace the current ones.

I wear large in most shirts, but I wear a medium in Columbia due to them being kind of boxy. In contrast, NorthFace runs much slimmer.

Regarding cooling effect, a sweaty long sleeve shirt is always cooler than evaporated sweat on dry skin. So, who really knows?

I will buy a Baleaf and let you know what I think. Do these run true to size or boxy?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I will buy a Baleaf and let you know what I think. Do these run true to size or boxy?


Oh awesome! I think they run pretty true - I bought an XL so it wouldn't stick to me but that's just anecdotal. Cheers!


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Whatever crappy tshirt I have in the closet... I have nothing good to wear when I cut/mulch/fert apps or anything in the yard. I sweat too much... I have yard shirts/shoes/jeans that have seen their better days... then as they completely fall apart, I then can feel good about pitching them.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Matthew_73 said:


> Whatever crappy tshirt I have in the closet... I have nothing good to wear when I cut/mulch/fert apps or anything in the yard. I sweat too much... I have yard shirts/shoes/jeans that have seen their better days... then as they completely fall apart, I then can feel good about pitching them.


I agree with this. I use what ever old shirts I have that become dedicated yard work shirts. I have a pair of old camo pants, and what ever the oldest sneakers are.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> This gets lots of attention and yet is very breathable. Still need sunscreen though. Wife hates it. Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not me in the picture.


Are you suuuurrreeeee that not you in the pic? LOL


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Been pleasantly susprised by these Hanes cool dri shirts. Super cheap but very comfortable, even long-sleeved here in the NC piedmont summer. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KBZT0B4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Ho3.Eb8ZZZMTG


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Ware said:


> I love the overall fit of my Under Armour shirts, but I have been buying the BALEAF UPF 50+ shirts on Amazon as a more economical yard work shirt option. I have some in both long sleeve and short sleeve.


I just ordered a 2-pack... thanks for the heads up on these! FL sun is brutal and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

I bought an Artic cool shirt. It's great. A little pricey but anything to keep me cool in the Georgia heat


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Great thread! I'm going to buy a few of those Baleaf shirts, thanks for the recommendation @Ware !

On the detergent point, I don't know if you can find it locally (my Target has the scented version, but not the sensitive skin one) but I found Persil Pro-Clean and I think it's pretty special. No film leftover in the front loader, can use VERY little amount, no fragrance, and it gets the laundry very clean.

I also add in the 20 Mule Team borax as mentioned in the pre-clean drawer anytime I wash my clothes that I sprayed/spread lawn stuff in for an extra boost.


----------

